# cdrtools or cdrkit?

## peter4

Hi, can someone give a hint which one of those should I use? Or even better, a link to some comparison or something like that. Thanks.

----------

## mv

Use cdrtools. cdrkit is essentially just an earlier version of cdrtools which was forked due to licensing battles and which has removed some tests/features so that it will run without root permissions (but as a consequence might run into some timing issues and not use optimal commands for burning).

----------

## peter4

Thanks (again)  :Smile: 

----------

